# The White Squirrel Cycling Classic OCTOBER 15, 2016 – 25, 40 & 63 MILE ROUTES



## Shake-n-Bake (Jul 21, 2016)

25, 40 and 63 mile courses
Road Ride in the mountains of Western North Carolina.

http://www.blueridgeadventures.net/white_squirrel_cycling_classic/register/


Date: Saturday, October 15, 2016 (Rain or Shine)
Brevard, North Carolina, the Cycling Capital of Western North Carolina
​


----------

